# Old stock Clearance sale



## Stroodlepuff (10/9/14)

Coming soon! Watch this space! There will be awesome bundle deals and some items at a complete and utter steal!

Sale starts Friday 12-09-2014 (Maybe sooner if we're feeling generous  )

We have alot of old stock that we need to get rid of to bring you some new and exciting things - all this old stuff is taking away our storage space  

​

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Smoke187 (10/9/14)

awesome, I like sales, but my wallet hates it...lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/9/14)

Do it now!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (10/9/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Do it now!


 
Just did a stock take uncle Rob  Soon as I'm done updating stock on the site I will get cracking on working out the bundles etc

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Riaz (10/9/14)

interesting indeed

im sure there will be some awesome bundles available

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (10/9/14)

Here are some of the specials so far:

HOT DEALS

The bundles will be uploaded shortly

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (10/9/14)

A taste of things to come:

BUNDLE 1

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (10/9/14)

7 Amazing bundle deals up for grabs

View them all Here

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Noddy (10/9/14)

No special offer on the hcigar hana and vtc alone?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (10/9/14)

Noddy said:


> No special offer on the hcigar hana and vtc alone?


 
Its the last one in stock, so is the Ithaka so we put them together  so unfortunately not right now. We do have some awesome new mods coming in though to replace them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Noddy (10/9/14)

No problem. Thanks.


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/9/14)

Awesome deals there! They are gonna go fast!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rellik (10/9/14)

I'm keen to try a mech mod. Would you guys suggest any of these bundles for a starter?


----------



## WHeunis (11/9/14)

Rellik said:


> I'm keen to try a mech mod. Would you guys suggest any of these bundles for a starter?


 
I would NEVER suggest a mechanical mod in a STARTER kit EVER.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rellik (11/9/14)

No no, I'm not looking for a starter kit. I am running an MVP2 & Aerotank at the moment. Looking at these combo's for a possible next step.


----------



## Gazzacpt (11/9/14)

WHeunis said:


> I would NEVER suggest a mechanical mod in a STARTER kit EVER.


If the guy wants to try a mech let him. He did say to recommend a starter mech setup.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## WHeunis (11/9/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> If the guy wants to try a mech let him. He did say to recommend a starter mech setup.


 
He misworded himself, or I misunderstood his meaning.
Looked to me like has was asking for a recommendation on "as a starter".

If he wants a mech, he can have all the mechs!

Even so, I would still not recommend it as a starting point for someone new to rebuildables altogether.
Starting out on rebuildables, it is inevitable that you will have a short on your first coil. Or whatever other problems come up on first coils.

But again, if thats what he wants, then he should have at it.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## MarkDBN (11/9/14)

Mech mods FTW!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Gazzacpt (11/9/14)

WHeunis said:


> He misworded himself, or I misunderstood his meaning.
> Looked to me like has was asking for a recommendation on "as a starter".
> 
> If he wants a mech, he can have all the mechs!
> ...


Dude I went straight from evod to mech and dripper. Stick to the saftey precautions and mechs are safe. Stop discouraging people. Electronic mods have their place but you missing out on the joys of a mech and dripper setup, there's nothing like a well setup dripper on a raw power source.

/end rant

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## kevkev (11/9/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> Dude I went straight from evod to mech and dripper. Stick to the saftey precautions and mechs are safe. Stop discouraging people. Electronic mods have their place but you missing out on the joys of a mech and dripper setup, there's nothing like a well setup dripper on a raw power source.
> 
> /end rant


Same here. Went from evod to hana mod in a week on to mech another week later. Sold all my electronics and only gooing mech now. Love it.


----------

